# Marsh Chairs for old guys



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey all- I am inviting a couple of Jimmy Robinson era hunters into some good pothole country. I am wondering if anyone has seen a marsh chair that is worth its weight. Standing in the mud is something I look forward to, but it would be nice to offer these guys a seat.

Anyone have any experience with any of these marsh chair contraptions, good or otherwise?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I have a surf-n-swamp seat, it works pretty well. Got it from cabelas.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Could an older guy make use of such a thing?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'll be your huckleberry. 8)


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I would say as long as the guy can walk, he could use it. They aren't real cheap though, i think it was 40 or 50 bucks.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

He can walk and he sure as hell can shoot.

Any other things to watch out for? Anyone think they are useless?


----------

